# Bitcoin and Elon Musk



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2021)

I don't want to double up but I searched for a thread devoted to BTC and Mr. Musk and and could not find one. 

I'm interested in BTC but unwilling to enter atm.

It appears that BTC, to me, is hostage to the tweets of this fellow Elon Musk. 

When he tweets one thing it falls like a stone, and another they he tweets and it flies.

What happens if he carks it, all those drugs cannot be good for him. 

Even worse, what happens, if as happened with the Red Loon Donald Trump, Elon Musk is banned from Twitter.  

gg


----------



## Dark1975 (25 May 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't want to double up but I searched for a thread devoted to BTC and Mr. Musk and and could not find one.
> 
> I'm interested in BTC but unwilling to enter atm.
> 
> ...



Yes some tweets and noise ,Media is timed and agreed ellon did have some influence, Though you will find his tweets become less heard as time goes on, As his Brainless reddit followers have left him since they were crushed on the 19th. Though is Wyckoff pattern still in play


----------



## over9k (25 May 2021)

Here's the thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/bitcoin-price-discussion-and-analysis.33619/page-47 

I postulated and then posted his manipulation like clockwork


----------



## noirua (25 May 2021)

Bitcoin Mining Council emerges following meeting with Michael Saylor and Elon Musk
					

The Bitcoin mining industry is stepping up efforts to mine the digital asset in a more sustainable way.




					cointelegraph.com
				



Although misconceptions about the negative impact of Bitcoin mining on the environment are nothing new, headlines about a Chinese crackdown on crypto miners in light of environmental concerns have weighed on investor sentiment recently. As Cointelegraph recently reported, several Chinese Bitcoin miners are already winding down operations in the country and relocating to more desirable jurisdictions.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2021)

noirua said:


> Bitcoin Mining Council emerges following meeting with Michael Saylor and Elon Musk
> 
> 
> The Bitcoin mining industry is stepping up efforts to mine the digital asset in a more sustainable way.
> ...



I was reading around that Bitcoin Mining Council and that guy Saylor has lost a motza on bitcoin mining recently. 

Any way they are way above my knowledge base and I cannot tell what's going on and they are all Americans anyway, mad as all hell, glistening teeth and bullish*t.

I do sometimes pick up on fear. I saw that guy Saylor being interviewed and he was afraid. 

I would be too if I had the Chinese, Russians, The Fed and half of Twitter and Reddit after me for crook advice.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 May 2021)

I never thought I would have to check a cokehead's Twitter feed before uploading a chart to ASF. 

It may in fact be a way of punting on BTC and Doge. 

A good post from EM, go long. A bad one, sell. Even after the initial reaction. 

Then again I may need to get some pimply 14 yo American with braces on his or her imperfect teeth to interpret what the loon EM says. 

gg


----------



## noirua (31 May 2021)

43 of Elon Musk Podcasts Interviews | Updated Daily - OwlTail
					

Listen Now. Latest Interviews. Listen to all 43 interviews on OwlTail. Search & Listen to all the podcasts interviews of anyone on OwlTail.com




					www.owltail.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 June 2021)

To assist me in my paper trading of ETH would it be possible for someone on ASF to translate and interpret the attached 3 tweets which ole Elon Musk twatted overnight. 

I am particularly interested in their meaning to crypto traders and aspies in general, and in particular for that matter.

gg


----------



## qldfrog (7 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> To assist me in my paper trading of ETH would it be possible for someone on ASF to translate and interpret the attached 3 tweets which ole Elon Musk twatted overnight.
> 
> I am particularly interested in their meaning to crypto traders and aspies in general, and in particular for that matter.
> 
> ...



Wtf?
Just the effect of probably illicit drugs GG
And this is the role model of a generation who will save the planet?


----------



## qldfrog (7 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> To assist me in my paper trading of ETH would it be possible for someone on ASF to translate and interpret the attached 3 tweets which ole Elon Musk twatted overnight.
> 
> I am particularly interested in their meaning to crypto traders and aspies in general, and in particular for that matter.
> 
> ...



And hundreds of thousands likes
 .......


----------



## moXJO (7 June 2021)

Apparently anonymous are now after elon musk. Should get interesting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 June 2021)

Without wishing young Elon any bad luck I am reminded of the dead parrot sketch from Monty Python. He like Elon has had a hard life.

"This parrot is no more! He has ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! 'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed 'im to the perch 'e'd be pushing up the daisies! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig! 'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisible!!"

Who was Mr. Praline referring to as E ? 

All these Yankee commentators with glistening false teeth discussing everything from Doge to Sht has given me a headache. Its a bubble and all it needs is something to happen to Elon and phssst, down the gurgler goes the whole BTC show. 

I suppose there is always El Salvador, the country of last retreat for the conservative investor. 

Also the BTC chart looks atm to be a big, big worry for longs imo.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> All these Yankee commentators with glistening false teeth discussing everything from Doge to Sht has given me a headache. Its a bubble and all it needs is something to happen to Elon and phssst, down the gurgler goes the whole BTC show.
> 
> I suppose there is always El Salvador, the country of last retreat for the conservative investor.
> 
> Also the BTC chart looks atm to be a big, big worry for longs imo.






............. and Mr Taleb has had a swipe, too






						Paper: Bitcoin, Currencies, and Bubbles
					

This discussion applies quantitative finance methods and economic arguments to cryptocurrencies in general and bitcoin in particular ---as there are about




					nassimtaleb.org


----------



## orr (21 July 2021)

A quick Google of ... Musk Wood Dorsey
Would be timely for those with an interest...


----------



## e_abrams (21 September 2021)

noirua said:


> Bitcoin Mining Council emerges following meeting with Michael Saylor and Elon Musk
> 
> 
> The Bitcoin mining industry is stepping up efforts to mine the digital asset in a more sustainable way.
> ...



It's an absolute shame about what happened with the industry in China. That said, maybe it's a prelude to bigger, better things for it.


----------



## noirua (20 May 2022)

20 May 2022

Tesla (LIVE)
Join us - Https://teslaxmusk.com/

A cryptocurrency, crypto-currency, or crypto is a digital currency designed to work as a medium of exchange through a computer network that is not reliant on any central authority, such as a government or bank, to uphold or maintain it

A cryptocurrency is a digital or virtual currency that is secured by cryptography, which makes it nearly impossible to counterfeit or double-spend. Many cryptocurrencies are decentralized networks based on blockchain technology—a distributed ledger enforced by a disparate network of computers. A defining feature of cryptocurrencies is that they are generally not issued by any central authority, rendering them theoretically immune to government interference or manipulation.

Ethereum is a platform powered by blockchain technology that is best known for its native cryptocurrency—called Ether or ETH or simply Ethereum. The distributed nature of blockchain technology is what makes the Ethereum platform secure, and that security enables ETH to accrue value.

The Ethereum platform supports Ether in addition to a network of decentralized apps, otherwise known as "dApps." Smart contracts, which originated on the Ethereum platform, are a central component of how the platform operates. Many decentralized finance (DeFi) and other applications use smart contracts in conjunction with blockchain technology.

Bitcoin is a decentralized digital currency, without a central bank or single administrator, that can be sent from user to user on the peer-to-peer bitcoin network without the need for intermediaries​


----------

